# Μάθετε πότε, πώς και από τι θα πεθάνετε



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.berzerker.net/evil/death_predictions.php

Bonus: Μάθετε πότε, πώς και από τι θα πεθάνω κι εγώ! :)
*Sakis: At age 86 you will be gunned down in the street by hippies after enacting a bill that grants the WTO even more power.*


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2009)

Θα έχει πολλά μπόνους το νήμα:

*Nick: At age 102 while showing your work at a major art gallery, you will be accosted and later slain by PETA* activists. *

* People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals
(Θα έμαθαν ότι φέρομαι άσχημα στο γατί του Ζαζ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *Sakis: At age 86 you will be gunned down in the street by hippies after enacting a bill that grants the WTO even more power.*



Αφού την γλίτωσες από τον Φέρμα Παυλάρα,πάλι καλά... 

*Dr7x: At age 104 you will be attacked by a pack of escaped lap dogs in your neighborhood and never be seen again.*

Προφανώς είναι λάθος. Χρειάζεται ολόκληρο σύνταγμα τσιχουάουα για να τα καταφέρει (ίσως στα 104, να αρκούν δυο τάγματα )


----------



## sarant (Jul 23, 2009)

Πρέπει να μάθω τι είναι το Tekken23 και ύστερα να μάθω να παίζω:
Nikos: At age 103 while playing Tekken 23, a burgler will break into your house. A fight will ensue and you will lose.


----------



## psifio (Jul 23, 2009)

Kαλά, μόνο εγώ θα πεθάνω νέα;

Nina: At age 51 you will die fighting the Global War on Terrorism in Spain.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2009)

psifio said:


> Kαλά, μόνο εγώ θα πεθάνω νέα;
> 
> Nina: At age 51 you will die fighting the Global War on Terrorism in Spain.


Ε, αφού ήθελες να κάνεις ταρζανιές σε ξένες χώρες, αυτά παθαίνεις.

Εγώ να δεις τι θα πάθω:
*At age 59 you will fall into a tank at a large aquarium and be eaten by suckerfish.*


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2009)

Όχι, Πσηφίο, κι εγώ νέα θα πεθάνω:
*Palavra: At age 61 you will be trampled by a mob of rabid people at the opening of X-Men 17.*


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2009)

Τι άτυχοι που είμαστε όλοι! Κανένας δεν θα πεθάνει στο κρεβάτι του. Μπας και φταίει η Λεξιλογία γι' αυτό;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2009)

sarant said:


> Πρέπει να μάθω τι είναι το Tekken23 και ύστερα να μάθω να παίζω:


Το Τέκεν είναι παιχνίδι ξύλου, μέχρι 5 έχει βγει προς το παρόν


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2009)

Πάντως, μπορεί να μην φτάσω τα χρόνια του nickel, αλλά το δεδομένο της πρόβλεψης είναι ότι χρονικά εκείνος θα προλάβει να με αποχαιρετήσει πρώτος. Nickel, κοίτα μέχρι τότε να μου 'χεις βρει μια απόδοση για το wake, ώστε να ξέρω σε τι θα παρευρεθώ — αλλά και για να στείλω τις δέουσες προσκλήσεις σε sarant και Dr7x. 

Όσο για το προσδόκιμο ζωής, οι άρρενες του φόρουμ χτυπάνε κατοστάρες (πλην εμού του κακόμοιρου που σταματώ στο 86), ενώ οι κυρίες πάνε για πενήντα, άντε εξήντα. Τι σας κάνουμε, καλέ, και φθείρεστε έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τι άτυχοι που είμαστε όλοι! Κανένας δεν θα πεθάνει στο κρεβάτι του. Μπας και φταίει η Λεξιλογία γι' αυτό;


Η Λεξιλογία μπορεί να φταίει που δεν θα πεθάνω στο κρεβάτι μου, αλλά στο γραφείο μου, γιατί θα σηκώνομαι και θα κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή μου. Όμως δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι θα τρέχω σε επαναστάσεις και ενυδρεία!


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως, μπορεί να μην φτάσω τα χρόνια του nickel, αλλά το δεδομένο της πρόβλεψης είναι ότι χρονικά εκείνος θα προλάβει να με αποχαιρετήσει πρώτος. Nickel, κοίτα μέχρι τότε να μου 'χεις βρει μια απόδοση για το wake, ώστε να ξέρω σε τι θα παρευρεθώ — αλλά και για να στείλω τις δέουσες προσκλήσεις σε sarant και Dr7x.


Θα ήθελα το ξόδι μου να συνοδευτεί από _πάρτι μέχρι πρωίας_ (και όχι μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως), αλλά, στην ηλικία που θα είστε τότε, μάλλον σε πάρτι με γιαουρτόμελο θα πρέπει να σας καλέσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Όσο για το προσδόκιμο ζωής, οι άρρενες του φόρουμ χτυπάνε κατοστάρες (πλην εμού του κακόμοιρου που σταματώ στο 86), ενώ οι κυρίες πάνε για πενήντα, άντε εξήντα. Τι σας κάνουμε, καλέ, και φθείρεστε έτσι;



Κάτι τέτοια λέτε και πώς να τη βγάλουμε καθαρή μετά; :{D


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2009)

Πάντως sarant και η αφεντιά μου μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε σε μεγαλύτερη μακροημέρευση: Ο sarant να περιοριστεί στα κλασικά επιτραπέζιά του κι εγώ να προσλάβω λόχο από πιστά εκπαιδευμένα ζαζουλόγατα...

Απορία: Σκέφτηκε κανείς να δηλώσει αρχική ηλικία άνω των 100 στο κουίζ; (και σχετικό hint: στην τρέχουσα ηλικία μας συμπεριλαμβάνονται χειμώνες και καλοκαίρια...)


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Απορία: Σκέφτηκε κανείς να δηλώσει αρχική ηλικία άνω των 100 στο κουίζ;



Noah (age 666, no history of heart disease, a social butterfly with more than 8 pets, who has never heard of a wristwatch, and is 160 cm tall):
*At age 670 you will die while partaking in a particularly intense meditation session.*


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2009)

@ : Μπα, μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι το να ζήσεις παραπάνω σημαίνει ότι θα ευτυχήσεις, κιόλας...
*Methuselah: At age 1020 aliens will abduct you and use your body for sick and often anally-oriented experiments before dropping you off outside of a local homeless shelter smelling of beer.*


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2009)

Αν και δεν συγκαταλέγομαι στις κυρίες του φόρουμ :):
*Nick: At age 57 you will spontaneously combust while dining out with your family.*

Φαίνεται πως φταίει το γεγονός ότι η μοίρα μου συνεχώς τα φέρνει να συνεργάζομαι κατά κόρον με γυναίκες. <--το smiley της καρτερικότητας

Παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο: ως ρόκερ ε.α. και λόγω της αυτανάφλεξης, θυμήθηκα τούτο το απόσπασμα από το _Στο δρόμο_ του Τζακ Κέρουακ:
They danced down the streets like dingledodies, and I shambled after as I've been doing all my life after people who interest me, because the only people for me are the mad ones, the ones who are mad to live, mad to talk, mad to be saved, desirous of everything at the same time, the ones who never yawn or say a commonplace thing, but _*burn, burn, burn like fabulous yellow roman candles exploding like spiders across the stars*_ and in the middle you see the blue centerlight pop and everybody goes "Awww!" 

και το αραχνιασμένο αλλά αξέχαστο (και απαραίτητο μουσικό διάλειμμα) 





 
Δυστυχώς, δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω με τεχνάσματα όπως αυτά που προτείνει ο Δρ7χ λίγο παραπάνω, καθώς θα μπορούσα μεν να κόψω τις οικογενειακές εξόδους, αλλά χωρίς εξόδους τι ζωή θα ήταν αυτή; Ούτε καν διευκρινίζει αν θα το πάθω πριν ή μετά το φαγητό· τουλάχιστον να πήγαινα χορτάτος... Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι forensically (έχω πήξει σε τέτοια τελευταία λόγω δουλειάς) μπορεί για την αυτανάφλεξη να φταίει η ρακή που έχω καταναλώσει μέχρι τώρα/θα έχω καταναλώσει μέχρι τότε. Αλλά και πάλι μία από τα ίδια· ζωή είναι αυτή χωρίς ρακή; 
11 χρονάκια ακόμα, ας φροντίσω να τα γλεντήσω τουλάχιστον! 

Και +1 στον Νίκελ:


nickel said:


> Θα ήθελα το ξόδι μου να συνοδευτεί από _πάρτι μέχρι πρωίας_ (και όχι μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως) [...]


αλλά στο δικό μου αφήστε τα γιαουρτόμελα (δεν θα τα χρειάζεστε αφού θα συμβεί σχετικά σύντομα), θα φροντίσω να υπάρχει ανεξάντλητο απόθεμα από ρακόμελα...  <--το smiley του χικ! ευδαίμονα χικ!

Αυτό που μ' έκανε να γελάσω πιο πολύ, πάντως, είναι το αποπάνω του Μαθουσάλα!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2009)

Παιδιά, τον χάνουμε τον Παβλάρα. Εφτά χρονάκια του μείνανε. Άτιμη κενωνία, που άλλους τους ανεβάζεις και άλλους τους ρίχνεις στα τάρταρα...

*Pavlaras: At age 38 you will die from a lethal overdose of methamphetamines. *


----------



## Aeriko (Jul 23, 2009)

*At age 40 you will refuse to give a quarter to a beggar. Immediately afterwards you will be hit by a bus. *

Εδώ κολλάει το "γιατί να κόψω το τσιγάρο; Πιο πιθανό είναι να με χτυπήσει λεωφορείο". Αλλά αυτό είναι αλλουνού νήματος ευαγγέλιο...


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2009)

SB: At age 46 a large monkey will beat you to death, using the antiquated art of fisticuffs. 

Όχι πως εγώ έχω πολλά χρόνια μπροστά μου. Ίσως φταίει που δεν έχω κατοικίδια, για να δω αν θα αλλάξει τίποτα με τα κατοικίδια...

SB: At age 55 after your spouse leaves you and your children disown you, you will go to work to find that you have been fired. This all proves too much to take. You decide to take a walk in the park but are robbed and murdered before you get there. 

Γκλουπ! Δεν άλλαξε και πολύ. 
Να πάρω κατοικίδιο ή να αφήσω να με φάνε τ' άγρια θηρία, να με γράψει και η ιστορία;


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 23, 2009)

Εξωγήινοι έτυχαν σε κανέναν άλλον, ή μόνο εγώ θα γνωρίσω όντα από άλλο πλανήτη πριν πεθάνω;

*Vicky: At age 86 aliens will abduct you and use your body for sick and often anally-oriented experiments before dropping you off outside of a local homeless shelter smelling of beer.*


----------



## danae (Jul 24, 2009)

At age 64 you will have a heart attack while eating a deep-fried peanut butter and banana sandwich, Elvis style. 

Το βρήκε ότι είμαι χορτοφάγος, πάντως!


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 24, 2009)

At age 69 a group of friends will urge you to test the "Don't Wizz on the Electric Fence" myth, and you discover that it can kill. 

Ouch! :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

Στο σχολείο τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν τον μέλλοντα. 

Αννούλα, μπορείς να κλίνεις το ρήμα πεθαίνω;

εγώ θα πεθάνω 
εσύ θα πεθάνεις
αυτός θα πεθάνει
εμείς θα πεθάνουμε 
εσείς θα πεθάνετε
αυτοί θα πεθάνουν

Κλίνε μας κι εσύ, Βρασίδα, το ρήμα πεθαίνω...

εγώ θα πεθάνω;
εσύ θα πεθάνεις!
αυτός θα πεθάνει!
εμείς θα πεθάνουμε; 
εσείς θα πεθάνετε!
αυτοί θα πεθάνουν!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 24, 2009)

Χμ, κι έχω ήδη φάει τη ζωή μου στον ύπνο :)
*At age 137 you will start sleeping more and more. After six months of this you will be sleeping 19 hours a day. By month seven, you do not wake up anymore. You cease breathing during month nine. *

Επειδή όμως βρήκα κάπως υπερβολικό το age 137, επανέλαβα με τα ίδια στοιχεία και μου βγήκε ρεαλιστικό: 
*At age 96 you will perish under strange circumstances involving a gallon of lotion, two nine volt batteries, and a photograph of a bicycle*


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Χμ, κι έχω ήδη φάει τη ζωή μου στον ύπνο :)
> *At age 137 you will start sleeping more and more. After six months of this you will be sleeping 19 hours a day. By month seven, you do not wake up anymore. You cease breathing during month nine. *
> Επειδή όμως βρήκα κάπως υπερβολικό το age 137, επανέλαβα με τα ίδια στοιχεία και μου βγήκε ρεαλιστικό:
> *At age 96 you will perish under strange circumstances involving a gallon of lotion, two nine volt batteries, and a photograph of a bicycle*


Ε, τι ήθελες εσύ και μας το χάλασες; Ήσουν ο πρώτος που πεθαίνει στο κρεβάτι του, ήταν ανάγκη να το επαναλάβεις; Πάντως πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς πεθαίνει κάποιος μ' ένα γαλόνι λοσιόν, δυο μπαταρίες και μια φωτογραφία.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πάντως πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς πεθαίνει κάποιος μ' ένα γαλόνι λοσιόν, δυο μπαταρίες και μια φωτογραφία.


Έχεις τις δυο μπαταρίες και τη φωτογραφία στο τραπέζι για διάφορους προσωπικούς λόγους. Χύνεις τη λοσιόν στο πάτωμα, τρως μια γλίστρα με το κεφάλι πίσω και μένεις επί τόπου


----------



## Elsa (Jul 24, 2009)

*elsa: At age 83 your head will explode after being exposed to Britney Spears for thirty-six consecutive hours! *

Ααααα! κόντεψα να το πάθω από τώρα! Για να πάθω όμως κάτι τέτοιο, θα πρέπει να είμαι ήδη ακινητοποιημένη με άνοια στο κρεββάτι...

Πήγα να τον κοροϊδέψω και μου έβγαλε αυτό:

*elsa: At age 85 you will realize that you actually died three years earlier, and have been dreaming all the events since then.*

Παραδίνομαι...


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

Όσο πάει και κατεβαίνει...
*Nick: At age 51 you will be eaten by birds in Manhattan's Central Park. *

Λες να αποδειχτεί προφητικός ο Χίτσκοκ;




Ε, τότε κι εγώ:
δεν ξαναπάω Σέντραλ Παρκ
με τον Καπετανάκη
που 'χει μπούκλα στο μουστάκι
τα μιλήσαμε τα συμφωνήσαμε


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> που 'χει μπούκλα στο μουστάκι


Με το μπαρδόν, μεσιέ, ντούγκλα το έχει το μουστάκι (ξέρω εγώ τι λέω... )


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Με το μπαρδόν, μεσιέ, ντούγκλα το έχει το μουστάκι (ξέρω εγώ τι λέω... )


+1........


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Με το μπαρδόν, μεσιέ, ντούγκλα το έχει το μουστάκι (ξέρω εγώ τι λέω... )


 
Α, όλα κι όλα, μύστακος ξυρισθέντος αυθεντίαν ουκ έχεις! 

ΟΚ, βάζω νερό στο κρασί μου (και λοσιόν στο μουστάκι· θα μου δανείσει ο tsioutsiou, τι να το κάνει ένα ολόκληρο γαλόνι;;)) 
και αντιγράφω από το slang.gr:
Και πάμε τώρα στην αρχική σημασία της λέξης *ντούγκλα*. Παρόλο που η λέξη φέρνει λεκτικά στη λέξη *μπούκλα*, εντούτοις δεν παίζουν έτσι τα πράγματα.
Αρχικά ο στίχος ήταν «που 'χει Ντούγκλας το μουστάκι» και εννοούσε ότι έχει μουστάκι σαν το μουστάκι του ηθοποιού Douglas Fairbanks. (Αυτός γεννήθηκε το 1883 στο Ντένβερ του Κολοράντο και μεσουρανούσε όταν γράφτηκε το τραγούδι. Πέθανε το 1939. Η φωτογραφία στο λινκ είναι προσφορά στους τριχοφοβικούς φίλους.) Το μουστάκι α λα Fairbanks Douglas είναι *λεπτότριχο και μακρύ* (βλ. φωτογραφίες).
Η γνώση των αγγλικών εκείνη την εποχή ήταν μηδαμινή κι έτσι το Ντάγκλας έγινε εύκολα Ντούγκλας. Αργότερα το Ντούγκλας έγινε Ντούγκλα.
Kατά μια λιγότερο ισχυρή εκδοχή, γίνεται αναφορά στην *αλοιφή «Douglas»* που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι τότε ρεμπέτες ως ζελέ για τα μαλλιά και το μουστάκι. Πιθανά να παντρεύτηκαν οι δυο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις και επ' ευκαιρία να βρήκε τρόπο να διαφημιστεί κι η κρέμα αυτή.
Η σημαντικότερη λοιπόν εκδοχή αυτής της πρωταρχικής σημασίας ήταν: *μουστάκι α λα Fairbanks Douglas*. Ωστόσο όμως, με την πάροδο του χρόνου, ο ζωντανός χαρακτήρας της γλώσσας έχει προσδώσει στη λέξη επιπρόσθετες σημασίες, ώστε η γλωσσική χρήση του όρου να μπορεί να εξυπηρετεί και πρόσθετες γλωσσικές χρηστικές ανάγκες.

Φαίνεται πως έχετε δίκιο:




Αν και, ως άπιστος Tom, θα ήθελα τεκμηρίωση, επί των τύπων των ήλων _επί των τύπων των τριχών _του Καπετανάκη...


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, τι ήθελες εσύ και μας το χάλασες; Ήσουν ο πρώτος που πεθαίνει στο κρεβάτι του, ήταν ανάγκη να το επαναλάβεις; Πάντως πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς πεθαίνει κάποιος μ' ένα γαλόνι λοσιόν, δυο μπαταρίες και μια φωτογραφία.



Ο Μαγκάιβερ ξέρει, αλλά δεν μας λέει...


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Το *μουστάκι α λα Fairbanks Douglas* είναι λεπτότριχο και μακρύ


Βγάζω σπυριά όταν αντιστρέφουν τη σειρά των ονομάτων: *μουστάκι α λα Ντάγκλας Φέρμπανκς*.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Βγάζω σπυριά όταν αντιστρέφουν τη σειρά των ονομάτων: *μουστάκι α λα Ντάγκλας Φέρμπανκς*.


 
Κι εμένα αυτό μου χτύπησε πολύ , αλλά σε quotes αντιστέκομαι σθεναρά στην επαγγελματική διαστροφή να τα διορθώσω...


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2009)

Διόρθωση παραθέματος, ποτέ (άντε, κάνα ορθογραφικό, το πολύ). Αλλά, χωρίς σχολιασμό; Αμηνυματί; Εν μέσω silly season;


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Διόρθωση παραθέματος, ποτέ (άντε, κάνα ορθογραφικό, το πολύ). Αλλά, χωρίς σχολιασμό; Αμηνυματί; Εν μέσω silly season;


 
Τι να πρωτοπρολάβει να σχολιάσει ένας πτωχός μηνυματίας; Την ντούγκλα, την μπούκλα, τις τρίχες, τα πουλιά; Άσε που δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο, ή 5 ή 11 χρόνια μου 'μειναν· είναι να ασχολούμαι με παραθέματα; Και 
μπορεί το season να 'ναι silly
μα υπάρχει ένας πτωχός hillbilly
κλεισμένος μέσ' στο κωσταλέξι
που δεν μπορεί να γράψει λέξη...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Τι να πρωτοπρολάβει να σχολιάσει ένας πτωχός μηνυματίας; Την ντούγκλα, την μπούκλα, τις τρίχες, τα πουλιά; Άσε που δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο, ή 5 ή 11 χρόνια μου 'μειναν· *είναι να ασχολούμαι με παραθέματα; *



Αμ, διορθώνεις...


> και βάλω τoν δάκτυλόν μου εις τoν τύπον των ήλων...


Μου θες και λοσιόν... :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Αμ, διορθώνεις...
> 
> Μου θες και λοσιόν... :)


 
Σωστό! 

Δηλαδή, δεν θα μου δανείσεις λίγη;  Κι εγώ που ήθελα να σε απαλλάξω σιγά-σιγά από τη λοσιόν, μήπως και τη γλιτώσεις... Πιες την όλη μόνος σου!
Ε, τότε θα το κάνω κι εγώ μπούκλα το μουστάκι, χωρίς λοσιόν, με το... κατσαρωτήριο!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Σωστό!
> 
> Δηλαδή, δεν θα μου δανείσεις λίγη;  Κι εγώ που ήθελα να σε απαλλάξω σιγά-σιγά από τη λοσιόν, μήπως και τη γλιτώσεις...


Όπως βλέπεις σε φροντίζω... (να πας πρώτος γλυκά γλυκά από ζάχαρο)


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Όπως βλέπεις σε φροντίζω... (να πας πρώτος γλυκά γλυκά από ζάχαρο)


 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, άξιος! 
Τώρα με τη ζέστη, παίζει καλά και εκμέκ καταΐφι με παγωτό καϊμάκι από τη Χαρά! (Προσοχή, η σελίδα της Χαράς περιλαμβάνει μουσική υπόκρουση!) 
Απίθανο όμως να κάνει delivery εδώ που είμαι...
Μήπως σου βρίσκεται και καμιά μπαταρία; ;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Και μια τελευταία απόπειρα μακροημέρευσης, όπου άλλαξα μόνο το όνομα (από Nick):
*Nikos: At age 83 you will die from an equipment malfunction in an exciting, fear based reality game show. Your death will receive the highest ratings of any episode of any reality show, ever. *

Τουλάχιστον έφυγα από τη δεκαετία των 50, αλλά σε ριάλιτι και με θέμα τον φόβο, χλομότατο το βλέπω... Και τα λίγα λεπτά δημοσιότητας που μου αναλογούν, στο τέλος κι αυτά; Καλύτερα, θα γλιτώσω κι από τους παπαράτσι.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και μια τελευταία απόπειρα μακροημέρευσης, όπου άλλαξα μόνο το όνομα (από Nick):
> *Nikos: At age 83 you will die from an equipment malfunction in an exciting, fear based reality game show. Your death will receive the highest ratings of any episode of any reality show, ever. *


Νομίζω είναι αλληγορικό, αλλού θα πάθεις το equipment malfunction


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Νομίζω είναι αλληγορικό, αλλού θα πάθεις το equipment malfunction


 
Ελπίζω να μην εννοείς κάπως έτσι 

I'll have the lot... with the eggs on top!





 
edit: ωχ, τώρα το είδα το http://www.hara.gr/...


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Και βέβαια, δεν μπορεί να λείπει από τέτοιο νήμα αυτό εδώ:

The Meaning of Life, Part VII, Death






[videο=youtube;YoBTsMJ4jNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoBTsMJ4jNk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και βέβαια, δεν μπορεί να λείπει από τέτοιο νήμα, αυτό εδώ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoBTsMJ4jNk&feature=related



Χα, και για τον υποτιτλισμό του προτείνω την Alexandra :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2010)

Zazula said:


> http://evil.berzerker.net/death_predictions.php
> 
> Bonus: Μάθετε πότε, πώς και από τι θα πεθάνω κι εγώ! :)
> *Sakis: At age 86 you will be gunned down in the street by hippies after enacting a bill that grants the WTO even more power.*


Δεν ξέρω τι κάνω στραβά το τελευταίο εννιάμηνο, αλλά το τέλος θα έρθει έναν χρόνο νωρίτερα: 
*Sakis: At age 85 you will pass in your sleep from undiscerned natural causes. Unfortunately you will be sleeping nude in a local shopping mall.*
Θα σας πω, όταν έρθει η ώρα, ποιο εμπορικό κέντρο θα είναι, για να μην πεθάνετε κι εσείς από το θέαμα!


----------



## Themis (Apr 20, 2010)

*Themis: At age 83 you will die from an equipment malfunction in an exciting, fear based reality game show. Your death will receive the highest ratings of any episode of any reality show, ever.
*
Ζάζουλα, είσαι πολύ μπανάλ. Γιατί επαναλαμβάνεις ό,τι έχω ήδη κάνει; Και πώς τολμάς να μου καταρρίψεις το ρεκόρ του highest ratings of any episode of any reality show, ever;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Διόρθωσα τον σύνδεσμο (που είχε αλλάξει) — και με την ευκαιρία είπα να δω τι γίνεται με την πρόβλεψή μου. Ε λοιπόν, πάω απ' το κακό στο χειρότερο για το προσδόκιμο που μου μένει — αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει γκολφ η ιστορία: *Σάκης: At age 66 you will die in a fiery golf-cart crash, alcohol will be involved.*


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2011)

Από την άλλη, εμένα ο νέος αλγόριθμος μου δίνει παράταση: *Nikos: At age 88 you will be trampled by a mob of rabid people at the opening of X-Men 17.*

Άσε που θα 'χω και παρέα τον Παβλάρα την Παλάβρα. Με λίγη δημιουργική λογιστική, βγαίνουνε τα χρόνια: εικοσιενός είναι η Παλ τώρα +40 = ΟΚ. Παλ, μην ξεχάσεις να μου φέρεις μπαταρίες για το ακουστικό (αφού ο tsioutsiou τσιγκουνεύεται τις δικές του), μπας και την ακούσω στην πρεμιέρα, μην πάω και κουφός. :laugh:



Palavra said:


> Όχι, Πσηφίο, κι εγώ νέα θα πεθάνω:
> *Palavra: At age 61 you will be trampled by a mob of rabid people at the opening of X-Men 17.*


----------



## panadeli (Jun 21, 2011)

Panos: At age 43 you will choke on a piece of steak.

Μιας και μου μένουν μόνο 6 χρόνια, λέω να πλακωθώ από τώρα στις μπριζόλες!
Θα πεθάνω πριν απ' όλους σας ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2011)

...
Αν το ξαναπροσπαθήσεις, μπορεί ν' ανέβει το προσδόκιμό σου.
Αν όχι, τουλάχιστον θα πας χορτάτος και σκασίλα σου για τη *χοληστυρίνη και τα *νιτρογλυκερίδια. 
Άλλωστε, only the good die young :):


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 21, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Πήγα να τον κοροϊδέψω και μου έβγαλε αυτό:
> 
> *elsa: At age 85 you will realize that you actually died three years earlier, and have been dreaming all the events since then.*
> 
> Παραδίνομαι...


 
Να τι διάβαζαν οι σεναριογράφοι του Lost... :up:


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2011)

*Alexandra: At age 68 you will participate in the newest reality game show. Contestants battle each other in an arena with swords and spears. You will have a good run (12+ victories) but eventually be killed, much to the audience's dismay. *


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Θύμισέ μου στην επόμενη συνάντηση να έρθω με πανοπλία, γιατί φαίνεσαι επικίνδυνη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Dr7x: At age 104 you will be attacked by a pack of escaped lap dogs in your neighborhood and never be seen again.


Είπαμε, η επίδραση του σταθεροποιητικού άρχισε να φαίνεται, αλλά όχι και να μου κόψει 43 χρόνια κιόλας!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 21, 2011)

Το ότι θα πας από δήγμα σκύλου δεν σε απασχολεί δηλαδή;

_*Porkcastle: At age 59 you will be eaten by birds in Manhattan's Central Park. *_

Ενώ εγώ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2011)

Μα τώρα λέει ότι θα πεθάνω στα 61 μου... Όσο για σένα, σε πήραν είδηση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> [...]
> _*Porkcastle: At age 59 you will be eaten by birds in Manhattan's Central Park. *_
> 
> Ενώ εγώ...





daeman said:


> Όσο πάει και κατεβαίνει...
> *Nick: At age 51 you will be eaten by birds in Manhattan's Central Park. *
> [...]



Welcome to the club, dear. 
You nurture and feed them, you groom and breed them, but once they spread their wings and leave the nest, they sing: Die, you bloody, human pest!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> _*Porkcastle: At age 59 you will be eaten by birds in Manhattan's Central Park. *_


Μα αφού τα πουλιά είναι η μεγάλη σου αγάπη (τώρα αυτό γιατί δεν ακούστηκε καλά;.) — θα την πάθεις σαν τον αρκουδάνθρωπο.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 21, 2011)

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να είναι μεγάλο το πουλί (ούτε αυτό ακούστηκε καλά) και όχι κανένας τρυποφράχτης...


----------



## Elsa (Jun 22, 2011)

Τσ, τσ, τσ... ακόμα δεν μας πήραν τα μέτρα και το προσδόκιμό μου από το 2009 έπεσε 5 χρόνια:
*Elsa: At age 78 a tiger will maul you. Don't ask why, but you will be in a Burmese jungle.*
Το παρήγορο είναι, ότι μάλλον θα πάρω σύνταξη, αλλιώς πώς θα βρεθώ στην ζούγκλα; (εκτός αν πάω μετανάστρια...:s)


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2011)

Before:
Nick: At age 102 while showing your work at a major art gallery, you will be accosted and later slain by PETA* activists.
* People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals

Now:
Nick: At age 107 you will drown in a wading pool under mysterious circumstances. The only clue will be a small blue pacifier found around your neck.
Το Σταθεροποιητικό με πάει. Το ποιητικό, καθόλου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2011)

Πριν:


Palavra said:


> *Palavra: At age 61 you will be trampled by a mob of rabid people at the opening of X-Men 17.*


Τώρα:
*Palavra: At age 66 a meteorite will strike you as you are walking to the gas station to buy a 40oz bottle of King Cobra.* 
Κέρδισα πέντε χρονάκια :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 22, 2011)

Έχουν βάλει ρουφιάνους στις διαδηλώσεις, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς...:angry:


----------



## psifio (Jun 22, 2011)

Εμένα ήδη δεν ήταν πολλά τα ψωμιά μου, τώρα παραλιγόστεψαν...



psifio said:


> At age 51 you will die fighting the Global War on Terrorism in Spain.



At age 44 you will be hit by a train while napping on the railroad tracks.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 22, 2011)

psifio said:


> Εμένα ήδη δεν ήταν πολλά τα ψωμιά μου, τώρα παραλιγόστεψαν...
> At age 44 you will be hit by a train while napping on the railroad tracks.



Σε κατέταξαν κι εσένα στους αντιμνημονιακούς μάλλον... γιαυτό κατέληξες να κοιμάσαι και στις ράγες, άλλωστε :s


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Σε κατέταξαν κι εσένα στους αντιμνημονιακούς μάλλον... γιαυτό κατέληξες να κοιμάσαι και στις ράγες, άλλωστε :s


 
Μπορεί βέβαια οι δημιουργοί του αλγόριθμου να είδαν πρόσφατα το Inception :):






We're waiting for a train, a train that'll take us far away, αφού οι μάγκες δεν υπάρχουν πια...


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2011)

Ή το _Adjustment Bureau_.







Όπου η Έμιλι Μπλαν'τ είναι επικίνδυνα ερωτεύσιμη.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Χεχε, αυτό το τρεϊλεράκι το υποτίτλισα εγώ για τα DVD της Γιουνιβέρσαλ, αλλά την ταινία ακόμα δεν την είδα.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)




----------

